# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Proteste gegen Homophobie in Kambodscha

## Thailux

Kambodscha ist in Asien ein vergessenes Land. Kaum etwas dringt aus dem Land zwischen Thailand und Vietnam in die europäischen Medien. Auch nicht die aktuellen Proteste gegen Homophobie in dem Land.
Die kleine aber laute LGBT-Community der Khmer nutzt effektiv das insgesamte Aufbegehren gegen die Regierung von Premierminister Hun Sen, um mit Protesten in der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh und in Siem Reap darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass Lesben, Schwule und vor allem Transgender regelmässig von den Behörden und insbesondere von Polizisten gemobbt werden.

http://www.queerpride.de/proteste-ge...ambodscha-5889

----------

